# citrix_xenapp segmentation fault



## paean (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone has had any trouble running net/citrix_xenapp. I have it running fine on 7.2 rel i386, but on 8.0 rc3 i386 I get a segment fault when running wfica. wfcmgr works out of the box. I can connect to my Citrix server, but within about 2 seconds of logging in, I get


```
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```

My linux compat is fc10. I know seg faults are sometimes caused by a bad memory stick, so I replaced my sticks, but the seg fault remains.

A couple years ago solaris i386 had some issues with an older ica client which also seg faulted. They soft linked libXm.so.4 to .3, which worked for them, but not me.

Thoughts?


----------



## alelab (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,

I got my laptop under 8.0-RC3 and I got the same symptom : when I tried to connect to my virtual desktop (Citrix), I can see this desktop for 2 seconds and leave the application.

My linux compat is fc10 (default under FreeBSD 8). I have followed this wiki http://wiki.freebsd.org/ThomasAbthorpe/CitrixOnFreeBSD/
I hadn't any problem under 7.2-Release with the tweaks from this wiki. 
It's maybe a compatibility problem with Linux-fc10.


----------



## paean (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been in contact with Thomas who is speaking with the emulation team. He knows about this thread and will post here when he's able to work out the bug.


----------



## tabthorpe@ (Nov 27, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2009-November/007097.html

Thread has been initiated, let us track it and make something happen.


----------



## paean (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't think there's been any real movement on this, so I thought I'd share what I'm doing to get citrix_xen to work.

linux_base-f10 was deinstalled cleanly and f8 installed. 

citrix_xen works fine this way. Thankfully I don't have any need for f10 apps.


----------



## pcallycat (Dec 25, 2009)

For those that do have f10 apps, you can install an older version of the citrix client.  I couldn't find a copy of 10 on the net, but found a copy of version 9.  This one so far is working well for me, with a f10 base.


----------



## qsecofr (Jun 3, 2010)

*which linux_base?*

Hi,

FBSD7.2

I've currently got linux_base-fc-4_15 installed.  Probably the only thing using it is flashplugin for Firefox3.6.  The wiki linked below suggests linux_base-f8.  Makefile suggests there's a conflict with fc4.  Also, some of the ports required by citrix_xenapp (linux-xorg-libs) appear to depend on fc4.

To those who have xenapp running: how did you resolve the seeming incompatibilities?  Or are they not really issues?

TIA


----------



## paean (Jun 4, 2010)

I can no longer say 





			
				paean said:
			
		

> Thankfully I don't have any need for f10 apps.


 ( : I too ended up wanting my Citrix client playing nicely with the latest Flash plugin.

Currently I'm using FreeBSD 8-STABLE. To be able to use the latest Flash plugin plus Citrix on the same box I went with the classic net/citrix_ica, emulators/linux_base-f10 and www/linux-f10-flashplugin10. 

I had issues with citrix_xenapp and the f10 combo. I also had issues using citrix_xenapp and fc4 or f8. YMMV with 7.2


----------

